# Dis my itty bitty Juicy Couture Dress.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's the cutest little dress. The gentleman here that sent it to Jade is rarely here anymore. But his pup had the most fabulous collection of Juicy Couture things. Beds, clothes, toys....He was such a nice guy, and his little girl was a doll! I think he had bought this dress for his baby, and it was way too small, so he sent it to Jade.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Jade, I could eat you all up!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Huly said:


> Very cute!


Thanks, Christie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh Jade, I could eat you all up!


Thank you, Stella!  She's the sweetest little girl. :love5:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> It's the cutest little dress. The gentleman here that sent it to Jade is rarely here anymore. But his pup had the most fabulous collection of Juicy Couture things. Beds, clothes, toys....He was such a nice guy, and his little girl was a doll! I think he had bought this dress for his baby, and it was way too small, so he sent it to Jade.


She is precious and I love the dress!!!! She and Prince would be such an adorable couple. They both have that soft gentle look to their face/eyes!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful dress! Jade looks so sweet in it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. I love that pic of Jade ! its such a cute pose and adorable expression on her face  . 
I love Juicy couture. Minnie and Tootsie each have a hot pink hoodie . I wish they still made dog cothes. I don't think they still do

oops, forgot to say that Jades little Juicy couture dress is very cute


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Jade you look fantastic! What a terrific picture of her! Sweet sweet doll baby! I love her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> She is precious and I love the dress!!!! She and Prince would be such an adorable couple. They both have that soft gentle look to their face/eyes!


Thank you so much! 

I agree. That sweet, little happy as a lark, innocent look. A match made in Heaven. :love5:

Prince is so precious!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> That is a beautiful dress! Jade looks so sweet in it!


Thank you, Amy Jo!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> awww. I love that pic of Jade ! its such a cute pose and adorable expression on her face  .
> I love Juicy couture. Minnie and Tootsie each have a hot pink hoodie . I wish they still made dog cothes. I don't think they still do
> 
> oops, forgot to say that Jades little Juicy couture dress is very cute


Thank you, Elaine!  She makes the cutest expressions. She really is such a sweetheart. :love5:

I'm not sure if they still make the doggie Juicy line. Jade has had this dress quite some time. She never outgrew anything. Only downside to that, is finding anything that actually fits her. You are aware of how teeny her clothes have to be. Poor baby. But she's a spunky little thing. She doesn't know she's the size of a mouse. Haha!

Do you remember that gentleman that had the little girl with all the Juicy stuff?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Jade you look fantastic! What a terrific picture of her! Sweet sweet doll baby! I love her!


Thank you so much, Trieste!  She's such a sweet pup. Best little personality. :love5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Thank you, Elaine!  She makes the cutest expressions. She really is such a sweetheart. :love5:
> 
> I'm not sure if they still make the doggie Juicy line. Jade has had this dress quite some time. She never outgrew anything. Only downside to that, is finding anything that actually fits her. You are aware of how teeny her clothes have to be. Poor baby. But she's a spunky little thing. She doesn't know she's the size of a mouse. Haha!
> 
> Do you remember that gentleman that had the little girl with all the Juicy stuff?


oh, I know Jade is a teeny tiny little girl. the tiniest one I know! and I love her . 
how much does she weigh? I just cant imagine a little dog so small. my Latte weighs 3 pounds 2 ounces and I cant imagine one so much smaller. 
yes, I do remember that person that had the little girl with the huge Juicy collection ! I remember there was an adorable bed he had for that girl, that I really wanted but it was not a brand new style and it had been sold out . I think it was animal print


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I had to do a search so I could find that bed I was talking about ... its in the first pic . leopard print. was this the person you meant. wow, look at all that Juicy stuff! nice http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/52429-vip-pass-ecko-mimis-closet-updated.html


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

At a stop light. Headed to the dr. I'll be back to respond. But yes, that's him. 

The original thread when Jade got the little dress. She never outgrew it, thankfully. 

She was almost 6 months old in this thread. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/43254-juicy-jade-d-thank-you-mimi.html


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't remember that thread... I guess I must of missed it back then ... but the one with the Juicy leopard bed I never forgot. I wanted that one so bad and searched and searched with no luck. lol
its good she still fits in her Juicy dress .
that was so nice of him to send it to you. I read thru the thread... there was so many people that posted on there that I never see here anymore.. I wonder how everyone and there babies are doing ...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful :love2:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> oh, I know Jade is a teeny tiny little girl. the tiniest one I know! and I love her .
> how much does she weigh? I just cant imagine a little dog so small. my Latte weighs 3 pounds 2 ounces and I cant imagine one so much smaller.
> yes, I do remember that person that had the little girl with the huge Juicy collection ! I remember there was an adorable bed he had for that girl, that I really wanted but it was not a brand new style and it had been sold out . I think it was animal print


In the waiting area. Hope I don't sit here all day. :lol:

Jade pretty much stays at around 2 lbs. She'll hop around 1.15 oz. to 2.2 lbs. But more consistently 2 lbs. 

Yeah, Mimi's collection was incredible. I know I was always envious. :lol: 

I remember that bed too. It was gorgeous!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I don't remember that thread... I guess I must of missed it back then ... but the one with the Juicy leopard bed I never forgot. I wanted that one so bad and searched and searched with no luck. lol
> its good she still fits in her Juicy dress .
> that was so nice of him to send it to you. I read thru the thread... there was so many people that posted on there that I never see here anymore.. I wonder how everyone and there babies are doing ...


Can you believe that was 4 years ago? Time seems to fly. That means we are getting older. :lol:

That bed was truly gorgeous! I can't remember if I was on my dog bed obsession back then. :lol: Remember the MS bed threads? That was a board bed frenzy. :lol: Then it went to the faux fur Peluchi. :lol: We are all such bad influence on each other.  :lol:

Yeah, he was a very nice guy! I wonder where he went?

I was noticing that too. Some of those members I barely remember. I think many times it's just life changes, time constraints, etc that keep some from posting. It would be nice to have them back, or at least updates.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> In the waiting area. Hope I don't sit here all day. :lol:
> 
> Jade pretty much stays at around 2 lbs. She'll hop around 1.15 oz. to 2.2 lbs. But more consistently 2 lbs.
> 
> ...


Wow she really is tiny! Tiny but sooooooo cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Beautiful :love2:


Thank you, Samantha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Wow she really is tiny! Tiny but sooooooo cute!


Yeah, she's a bitsy little girl! Thank you so much!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jade, you are a beautiful little girl! That picture is awesome!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She is just precious!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just want to smooch her! I can't get over how tiny and cute she is! Cuteness overload every time!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Jade your just so tee tiny & beautiful!! I love that little dress on her, so adorable!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Jade, you are a beautiful little girl! That picture is awesome!


Thank you, Cindy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> She is just precious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you, Lindsay!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> I just want to smooch her! I can't get over how tiny and cute she is! Cuteness overload every time!


Thank you so much, Rachel!  She loves smooches! I smooch her all day. Only problem is that my lips cover her whole head. Haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Jade your just so tee tiny & beautiful!! I love that little dress on her, so adorable!!


Thank you so much, Amy!


----------

